#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Поклоны для здоровья

## Алик

Хочешь жить дольше? Чаще наклоняйся! 

Поясничная мышца (the psoas muscle) — это самая глубокая мышца человеческого тела, влияющая на наш структурный баланс, мышечную интеграцию, гибкость, силу, диапазон движений, подвижность суставов и функционирование органов. 

«Мышца души» находится в теле вовсе не в груди, как можно предположить, а в области таза. Стрессы современной жизни закрепощают ее, порождая проблемы со здоровьем. 

Влияние образа жизни на здоровье 

В даосской традиции поясничную мышцу называют троном, или мышцей души, поскольку она окружает нижний даньтянь — главный энергетический центр тела. Гибкая и сильная поясничная мышца заземляет нас и дает возможность тонким энергиям протекать через кости, мышцы и суставы. 

Депрессия в области больших поясничных мышц приводит к депрессии области кишечника. А если в депрессии находится восходящий отдел толстого кишечника — то начинает себя плохо чувствовать печень. 

Молочная кислота не утилизируется, увеличивается количество шлаковых продуктов, резко увеличивается количество коллагена, уменьшается выработка эластина и медленно, но верно идет угнетение межпозвонковых суставов и дисков. И к этому ведет наш неправильный, малоподвижный образ жизни. 

Чтобы этого избежать, каждый день делай 150–200 наклонов. Как говорили тибетские учителя, состояние молодости человека определяется здоровьем его печени, а состояние печени определяется его пластичностью. Чем мы чаще наклоняемся, тем дольше живем, а чем чаще приседаем — тем лучше выглядим. 

Статическая гимнастика: задержи дыхание, глубоко вдохни, еще раз задержи дыхание и выдохни. Почувствовал, как снимаются внутренние спазмы? Это минимум из того, что нужно. А максимум — это спортзал, беговая дорожка и двигательные упражнения. 

Большой живот — это недопустимо. И не только из эстетических соображений. У нас должна быть талия или хотя бы ее подобие — в районе поясницы, пояса «того, что нас сдерживает». 

Большой живот мешает работе поясничных мышц и приводит к депрессии кишечника. А депрессия кишечника — это депрессия мозга, которая ведет к Альцгеймеру, болезни Паркинсона и раннему старению.  https://vk.com/receptjizni

----------

Альбина (10.12.2018), Ануруддха (05.12.2018), Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (11.12.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

111 000 простираний - стандартная  программа буддиста тибетской ветки. Это такая медитация с динамикой. Включает поклон, когда из положения стоя надо присесть и лечь на живот, полностью вытянувшись в направлении Будды, и потом быстро встать. Первое упражнение их серии Нёндро и твердый шаг направлении просветления.

----------


## Михаил Юрьевич

А как ведется подсчет поклонов? Наметил человек делать, например, по 111 поклонов в день. Как их считать? В уме? Легко сбиться. Тогда как?

----------


## Шавырин

> А как ведется подсчет поклонов? Наметил человек делать, например, по 111 поклонов в день. Как их считать? В уме? Легко сбиться. Тогда как?


Я беру 10 спичек , и после десяти простираний перекладываю , 10 в уме удержать не сложно в сумме за подход делаю 108 .

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018), Михаил Юрьевич (09.12.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как ведется подсчет поклонов? Наметил человек делать, например, по 111 поклонов в день. Как их считать? В уме? Легко сбиться. Тогда как?


Проще всего электронный счётчик с кнопкой на палец нацепить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.12.2018), Михаил Юрьевич (09.12.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (08.12.2018)

----------


## Михаил Юрьевич

Cпасибо

----------


## Алик

Я  пальцы загибаю( мысленно )). Десять раз сделал - мизинец, ещё  десять - мизинец обратно, а сгибаю безымянный, и т.д. После 50-ти ситуация повторяется.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я  пальцы загибаю( мысленно )). Десять раз сделал - мизинец, ещё  десять - мизинец обратно, а сгибаю безымянный, и т.д. После 50-ти ситуация повторяется.


А на каждые 50 надо загибать палец на ноге :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Юй Кан (12.12.2018)

----------

